# 2013 World Amateur Championships Thread



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The 2013 World Amateur Championships being held in Almaty Kazakhstan start next week and remember that they *will not *be using headguards this year. I'll post Ukraine and Russia's team roster could a Cuban post theirs? (Are they sending SHW Yoandris Toirac? Does he look special?)

Ukraine's team must be cursed by the gods because in addition to Lomachenko, Usyk and T.Shelestyuk turning pro virtually all of our #1 boxers in thier weight catagories are going to be absent, in a few instances even our #2 , largely due to injures. This includes Arkhypenko, Poyatsyka, Gvozdyk, Khytrov, B.Shelestyuk, Berinchyk, Ishchenko. :rofl It's insane.

So Ukraine's team looks like this (Average age is 20 years old)

91+ Plevako - Got Bronze at Nationals with Arkhypenko and Rudenkiy our top two guys not going
91 Azizov - Youth Champion he's _maybe_ our 3rd best at the weight. #1 Poyatsyka is injured
81 Ganzulja - Won Nationals and our 2nd best after Gvozdyk who is out until Jan with a hand injury. He looks good and is the one replacement im excited to see.
75 Mytrofanov - Apparently they decided Khytrov would go to Euros and Dmytro Worlds earlier in the year
69 Lazarev - Won Bronze at Nationals and is our 3rd or 4th at the weight with #1 Bogdan Shelestyuk injured
64 Kyslytsyn - Won Nationals with Berinchyk not going
60 Chernyak - Won Silver with #1 and current European Champion Ishchenko injured
56 Butsenko - Our best guy
52 Shepelyuk - Won Nationals
49 Kudryakov - Youth Champion

Russia

91+ Omarov
91 Tishchenko
81 Ivanov
75 Chebotarev
69 Besputin
64 Zakaryan
60 Polyanskiy
56 Nikitin
52 Aloyan
49 Galanov

*Links to follow everything*

Live stream from Kazakh TV
http://kazsport.kaztrk.kz/ru/online

Youtube channel with full broadcasts of past days events (can see anything you missed and want to check out)
http://www.youtube.com/user/RusBoxingTV/videos

Daily schedule and results 
http://chm2013.kfb.kz/rus/tourn_table


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

When's the draw getting made and any news on the other teams like Cuba , gb and India .


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> When's the draw getting made and any news on the other teams like Cuba , gb and India .


That's why i made the thread hoping some Cuban, Brit, Irish posters can fill us in. I want to know if their young SHW Toirac is going, same with Joyce.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Egorov not in the russian squad? :-(

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Egorov not in the russian squad? :-(


Evgeny Tishchenko is their #1 at 200lbs and he beat Egorov pretty easy at Nationals.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> That's why i made the thread hoping some Cuban, Brit, Irish posters can fill us in. I want to know if their young SHW Toirac is going, same with Joyce.


Joyce is going yeah. Of GB boxers I think Selby and Fowler will excel if this is more pro-style orientated.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Joyce is going yeah. Of GB boxers I think Selby and Fowler will excel if this is more pro-style orientated.


If Joyce is Irish why does he fight for GB? I think Selby can get worked over by a good pressure fighter i fucking hate that kid and his showboating pitty pat shit. I think i had Toitov beating him in their WSB fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder how they decided Mytrofanov was going for worlds and Khytrov for euros. I'm yet to watch their fight in 2011. Excited to see him at Worlds anyways. 

I think Bateson is in for Britain. 



I think Aloyan will take gold


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Khytrov was world champ in 2011 and yet he doesn't get selected?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Evgeny Tishchenko is their #1 at 200lbs and he beat Egorov pretty easy at Nationals.


Just shows you the depht of eastern european boxers. I thought as the european champion he would qualify for the worldcup....
I dont know Tishchenko but he has to be pretty good when he beat Egorov pretty easy.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> If Joyce is Irish why does he fight for GB? I think Selby can get worked over by a good pressure fighter i fucking hate that kid and his showboating pitty pat shit. I think i had Toitov beating him in their WSB fight.


John Joe Joyce (who went to the 2008 Olympics) is Irish, FWIW, him and John Joe Nevin are both from the Travelling community and are both from the same town
Joe Joyce is English, and obviously won a bronze at the Euros


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The draw sheets have been released and like always easy work for some and very tough roads for others. After a quick look some examples

- 56 Ramirez has a easy path to SF

- 91 Tishchenko and Karneyeu face eachother right away, Savon and Mammadov should make it to QF where they face eachother

- 91+ Medzhidov, Omarov, Ortega the new Cuban will have to beat eachother to reach the QF in the toughest bracket, Hrgovic and Cammarelle should reach the other QF, Joyce Nistor Pfeifer in the 3rd and Dychko should have it easy to the SF in the 4th.

- 75 Quigley, Juratoni, Mytrofanov all have brackets they should reach the SF with the last two facing eachother. Quigley should face Florentino/Chebotarev probably

64 - Brazil's Lopes and Petrauskas should face eachother in QF with winner probably getting Stankovic, that SF should be great. 

52 - Selby and Barnes look to have it easy to the QF though the brackets look balanced.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see Ramirez again, him vs Butsenko or Conlan again would brilliant


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Can't wait to see Ramirez again, him vs Butsenko or Conlan again would brilliant


He's never fought Butsenko.

At 56 Butsenko and Brazil's De Jesus in one QF, Conland and Nikitin meet before their QF and they'll face Butsenko/De Jesus the in SF (assuming they all win). Their bracket is way harder than Ramirez's, he won't get tested before the QF where he could meet a Kazakh i haven't seen.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He's never fought Butsenko.
> 
> At 56 Butsenko and Brazil's De Jesus in one QF, Conland and Nikitin meet before their QF and they'll face Butsenko/De Jesus the in SF (assuming they all win). Their bracket is way harder than Ramirez's, he won't get tested before the QF where he could meet a Kazakh i haven't seen.


I know, I meant Conlan when I said again who he's obviously fought before, probably not the clearest from my post though to be fair.

I'd be surprised if Ramirez doesn't win the gold fairly comfortably, he's the best amateur in the world now p4p IMO


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

81 - Ward and Ivanov should meet at QF, Benchabla/Sep meet before QF and face La Cruz when they get there. Winners of those meet at SF in a stacked half of the bracket. Ukraine's Ganzulya is in the same group and will face La Cruz in his 2nd fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> I know, I meant Conlan when I said again who he's obviously fought before, probably not the clearest from my post though to be fair.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Ramirez doesn't win the gold fairly comfortably, he's the best amateur in the world now p4p IMO


The no headgear may play a bit of a factor (in general not aimed at Ramirez), the "10 point" shouldn't as they still judge using the same criteria from what i saw at Euro's not distinguishing between touches and power punches.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.abae.co.uk/aba/assets/File/75kg wc.pdf

I'm predicting a Quigley-Mytrofanov Final. Quigley can deal with power punchers to get to the final.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.aiba.org/en-US/news/ozqsp/newsId/5659/news.aspx

stream


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Watched a few fights. Never saw so many knockdowns, standing counts ect. No headgear certainly has an impact.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Watched a few fights. Never saw so many knockdowns, standing counts ect. No headgear certainly has an impact.


This can only mean good pros will emerge!


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> The 2013 World Amateur Championships being held in Almaty Kazakhstan start next week and remember that they *will not *be using headguards this year. I'll post Ukraine and Russia's team roster could a Cuban post theirs? (Are they sending SHW Yoandris Toirac? Does he look special?)


I have seen Toirac a few times. He doesn't look special. A bit dirty, not very big. Good for sure but not as good as I hoped when I first saw that he was nat champ at 19 or so.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> http://www.aiba.org/en-US/news/ozqsp/newsId/5659/news.aspx
> 
> stream


When does the stream for tomorrow come on?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Great to see headgear removed from the amateurs, but I'm a bit concerned about what's going to happen when fighters get cuts. AIBA officials are expected to be very strict about them. Fighters have to box 6 times to win. A lot of people could be dropping out with cuts, especially as they're not used to fighting without headgear and the cornermen aren't very experienced with cuts.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Watched a few fights. Never saw so many knockdowns, standing counts ect. No headgear certainly has an impact.


That always happens in the early rounds though.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Zacker said:


> I have seen Toirac a few times. He doesn't look special. A bit dirty, not very big. Good for sure but not as good as I hoped when I first saw that he was nat champ at 19 or so.


A little disappointing to hear, having beat Savon at 18/19 made it seem like he could be something uncommon. Still interested to see him and he'll have oppertunity to prove it since he'll have to beat Omarov then Medzhidov to make it out of his bracket to the SF.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That always happens in the early rounds though.


Yeah.
But still. Plenty of stunned/rocked/knocked down fighters...

Top fighters where also hurt....like Moylette (irish guy). Punchers defo have now a better knockout chance.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah.
> But still. Plenty of stunned/rocked/knocked down fighters...
> 
> Top fighters where also hurt....like Moylette (irish guy). Punchers defo have now a better knockout chance.


Ahmatovic who looked good at Euros is in a easy bracket and should get to the QF against Peralta who i think he'll beat.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ahmatovic who looked good at Euros is in a easy bracket and should get to the QF against Peralta who i think he'll beat.


Is that the argie who fought Hrojve in the WSB? 
Yeah he should beat him.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Is that the argie who fought Hrojve in the WSB?
> Yeah he should beat him.


Ya but in the SF he'll meet the winner of the toughest bracket which includes Tishchenko, Pinchuk, Karneyeu, Cheles, Szello


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah.
> But still. Plenty of stunned/rocked/knocked down fighters...
> 
> Top fighters where also hurt....like Moylette (irish guy). Punchers defo have now a better knockout chance.


Have they changed the gloves at all do you know?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Have they changed the gloves at all do you know?


Dont know.
Gloves loook like 12oz...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Veitia-Barriga in the second round. Fuck me, that's a good one for such an early stage!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Veitia-Barriga in the second round. Fuck me, that's a good one for such an early stage!


Plenty of good fights so far.
And germany started pretty good. 4 fights and 4 wins.

The americans looked very average. And two allready lost their first fight (one getting dropped 3 times and knocked out) . The decline since 2008 is amazing.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Message from Jack Bateson:

"Draw has been done, I will be boxing on saturday against the winner of Armenia and Costa Rica. Can't wait now"..

He will bring back gold for the UK i predict, nice kid..


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Is anyone able to watch the live stream? I don't see anything when looking at the linked page and I can't find the original stream provider.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Zacker said:


> Is anyone able to watch the live stream? I don't see anything when looking at the linked page and I can't find the original stream provider.


Legal stream:http://kazsport.kaztrk.kz/ru/online


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Legal stream:http://kazsport.kaztrk.kz/ru/online


Excellent. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Maxwell lost by DQ 3 anyone know why? I assume it was because of his usual spoiling tactics.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Maxwell lost by DQ 3 anyone know why? I assume it was because of his usual spoiling tactics.


Was for a headbutt, not seen it to see if it was harsh or not, British media claiming it is, but they might be talking shit


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

It is very suprising how shit the americans are so far. There were some decent fighters but most of them just werent good enough. I really cant imagin that this is the best this big Country has to offer regarding Amateur boxing.:huh


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Apparently there is significantly less participants this year than in 2011, 2009, or 2007 due to the WSB and other ways guys can qualify for Olympics now.



Berliner said:


> It is very suprising how shit the americans are so far. There were some decent fighters but most of them just werent good enough. I really cant imagin that this is the best this big Country has to offer regarding Amateur boxing.:huh


Ukraine's roster of 2nd, 3rd, and 4th rate guys is underwhelming as expected. Four fights so far with our lightest weight guy losing as expected, Kyslytsyn (Berynchyk's replacement) getting stopped in the 1st round, and our 91kg fighter not being allowed to compete because our #1 and 2 guys at the weight couldn't go and Azizov wasn't registered with bureaucratic paperwork winning via knockout. Our sole win has been Lazarov at 69kg winning by TKO2.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Esquiva Falcão is fighting tomorrow, let´s see how he looks...Éverton Lopes won his bout but he faced someone from Mauritius, apparently not hard to beat...


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Esquiva Falcão is fighting tomorrow, let´s see how he looks...Éverton Lopes won his bout but he faced someone from Mauritius, apparently not hard to beat...


Lopes will likely meet beastly Petrauskas at QF and Falcao Bandarenka next in a tough but winnable fight then Russia's Chebotarev all before QF. Whoever wins that should face Irish Quigley who has a easy bracket in the SF so not an easy road for Falcao.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kenny Sims Jr from Chicago advanced. Kid has around 200 amateur fights. Not much experience at the world stage, but I'm definitely rooting for him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Maxwell lost by DQ 3 anyone know why? I assume it was because of his usual spoiling tactics.


A Ukrainian complaining about spoiling tactics?:lol: Surely not!?
FWIW, he scored a KD in the third as well. Ray Moylette is out, they might as well end the champs now...


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> A Ukrainian complaining about spoiling tactics?:lol: Surely not!?
> FWIW, he scored a KD in the third as well. Ray Moylette is out, they might as well end the champs now...


:lol: I'm as critical of Vova for that abortion of a performance as anyone. Maxwell does have the body type better suited to try and emulate Klychko rather than Vasyl and it shows in his boxing.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Can anyone explain what just happened in the Russia - Australia middleweight fight? Looked like the Russian was winning, but then the Aussie scored what looked like a decent knockdown and the fight is immediately stopped with the Russian winning? Looked bizarre.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Some noteworthy results or *upsets*

Savon (Cub) TKO2 Heo (Kor)
Nzioki (Ken) TKO Edwards (Eng) 52kg ---Kenya, seriously?
Akshakov (Kaz) 3-0 Taylor (Sco) 64
Adames (Dom) 3-0 Alday (USA) 64
Sakenov (Kgz) 3-0 Moylette (Irl) 64
*Rakhimov (Tjk) SD Stankovic (SRB) 64
Calic (Cro) 3-0 Wang (Chn) 91
Butdee (Tha) 3-0 Emigdeo (Mex) 52
*Ulysse (Can) 3-0 Romero (Mex) 64*
Manoj (Aib) 2-1 Keles (Tur) 64
*Tishchenko (Rus) 3-0 Karneyeu (Blr) 91
*Tulaganov (Uzb) 3-0 Cheles (Mda) 91
*Pinchuk (Kaz) 3-0 Szello (Hun)*
Akhmedov (Tjk) 2-1 Picardi (Itl) 52
*Akhmetovic (Ger) TKO Radonjic (Mne) 91

Boxers from Kyrgyzstan Uzbekistan and Tajikistan have all scored some upsets and all the guys from Thailand i'v seen have looked impressive.



Paddy85 said:


> Can anyone explain what just happened in the Russia - Australia middleweight fight? Looked like the Russian was winning, but then the Aussie scored what looked like a decent knockdown and the fight is immediately stopped with the Russian winning? Looked bizarre.


Didn't see it but if its like you say i'd expect a protest. Chebotarev got dropped?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

the Cuban heavy, Ortega, looked real good against the irish guy


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I read that Belarusian Bandarenka got robbed against Falcao at 75kg, anyone see it?


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Chebotarev was winning easily, but yeah he got dropped (might have been tripped a bit as well, but it was a decent shot), and instead of getting a count he won the fight. He didn't really look hurt, so I'd be almost certain he would have won anyway, but if that was a TKO it was bizarre timing from the ref. 

Don't think Manoj beating the Turk is an upset, he's looked like a good fighter whenever I've seen him. Sheehan just lost to a Cuban at SHW, thought he was a bit unlucky, he could have been given the first two rounds.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Chebotarev was winning easily, but yeah he got dropped (might have been tripped a bit as well, but it was a decent shot), and instead of getting a count he won the fight. He didn't really look hurt, so I'd be almost certain he would have won anyway, but if that was a TKO it was bizarre timing from the ref.
> 
> Don't think Manoj beating the Turk is an upset, he's looked like a good fighter whenever I've seen him. Sheehan just lost to a Cuban at SHW, thought he was a bit unlucky, he could have been given the first two rounds.


So Chebotarev went down and the ref waves it off for a Chebotarev win when he hadn't even landed on the opponent and was getting up off the canvas? That sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> So Chebotarev went down and the ref waves it off for a Chebotarev win when he hadn't even landed on the opponent and was getting up off the canvas? That sounds ridiculous.


Yeah it looked strange, but the Australian didn't seem to complain


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Some noteworthy results or *upsets*
> 
> Savon (Cub) TKO2 Heo (Kor)
> Nzioki (Ken) TKO Edwards (Eng) 52kg ---Kenya, seriously?
> ...


Edwards got cut, hence the Kenyan progressed. Kumar was at the Olympics, in a close last 16 clash with Stalker, from India (who are under the AIBA banner, what happened there?), and is a seed, so that isn't a big surprise to see him progress even though the Turk won the euros at home two years ago. Gutted Moylette's gone, but since Ankara, he's struggled so no surprise there


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Yeah it looked strange, but the Australian didn't seem to complain


I interpreted it as the ref was going to wave off the fight when the KD + trip happened. There was a KD in round 1 for the Russian, too, which I missed.
If that isn't correct then I don't know what the hell the ref was doing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I read that Belarusian Bandarenka got robbed against Falcao at 75kg, anyone see it?


No.
But WSB boxers or international "stars" are getting always the nod against unkown boxers.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

the scot was unlucky against the Ukrainian there


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow Joyce just got stopped in the 1st round against Algerian Beguerni. Dropped in the first 30 seconds, then rocked bad for a standing 8 then hit with some more clean shots to force the stoppage. He got dropped and stopped in the first 30 seconds against Kuzmin at Euro's although he is a huge puncher but Joyce really does look to be packing glass.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Wow Joyce just got stopped in the 1st round against Algerian Beguerni. Dropped in the first 30 seconds, then rocked bad for a standing 8 then hit with some more clean shots to force the stoppage. He got dropped and stopped in the first 30 seconds against Kuzmin at Euro's although he is a huge puncher but Joyce really does look to be packing glass.


To be fair: That was a very good punch that dropped him.
His defense is his biggest concern. He cant defend himself.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> To be fair: That was a very good punch that dropped him.
> His defense is his biggest concern. He cant defend himself.


Ya a nice clean punch but his opponent wasn't very big and unless he proves me wrong doesn't appear world class.

Plevako stopped his Israeli opponent in round 2 but also showed why he only got Bronze at Ukrainian Nationals, i wasn't to impressed. If he manages to get by the Algerian he'll meet Nistor in QF and get likely get destroyed.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Joyce sticks his chin out in the air all the time. He'll be KOd again, glass jawed or not.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> I read that Belarusian Bandarenka got robbed against Falcao at 75kg, anyone see it?


Didn´t see it....Falcão was cut in the last round though...probably won´t continue the championship.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously, where can I watch the Championships?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Seriously, where can I watch the Championships?


Let me check with a Mod and i'll post it if it's okay. (i'll edit this post with it)

AIBA should start streaming it live on their youtube page like usual when it gets to the SF but they haven't even reached the QF yet and lots of good fights should be happening in the next couple days before.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit day for England, though the team is still in a transitionary phase, trying to replace the lads from last year. Remember Campbell was GB's most decorated amateur (not that you'd know it from his oppo so far). Fowler won, but with his horror draw, he's gonna have to box out of his skin to medal, two world class ams to come

In other news, Conlan won, Quigley got through a tough tough tie vs VIJENDER, good day, minus Sheehan exiting. I can't wait for Ward!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Seriously, where can I watch the Championships?


The aiba site I think has a stream, and bbc, if ur from my shores, has it on the red button from the quarters


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

For Germany there are still 8 fighters left. I would say 5 of them have more or less a realistic Chance of getting a medal.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, how unfortunate, a Cuban immediately took out a Filipino hopeful.

Was the Barriga-Sotto closer than it looks?


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turns out the Australian corner threw in the towel in the Chebotarev-Weaver fight. Not the best timing on their part. :lol:

From the aiba website:

"Ross Weaver of Australia was in an incredibly heated and prolonged exchange with Artem Chebotarev of Russian with both fighters landing very heavy blows. Having seen their fighter take one too many, the Australian coaches threw in the towel. at the exact moment when their man dropped his opponent. It was clear that the Russian wasn't sure what was going on when he was returned to his corner since he was still dazed. The Russian coach had to explain to his athlete what had happened. Meanwhile the Australian coaches had some explaining to do as well"


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Turns out the Australian corner threw in the towel in the Chebotarev-Weaver fight. Not the best timing on their part. :lol:
> 
> From the aiba website:
> 
> "Ross Weaver of Australia was in an incredibly heated and prolonged exchange with Artem Chebotarev of Russian with both fighters landing very heavy blows. Having seen their fighter take one too many, the Australian coaches threw in the towel. at the exact moment when their man dropped his opponent. It was clear that the Russian wasn't sure what was going on when he was returned to his corner since he was still dazed. The Russian coach had to explain to his athlete what had happened. Meanwhile the Australian coaches had some explaining to do as well"


:lol: You'd be pissed off. Is there any video of the bout?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

joe cordina beaten by alverez the Cuban 

never saw the fight , but on twitter they talking of a robbery


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> joe cordina beaten by alverez the Cuban
> 
> never saw the fight , but on twitter they talking of a robbery


People talk a lot of bullshit on twitter. The irish guys even claim that their HW was robbed against Ortega. Not every halfway close fight is a robbery.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People talk a lot of bullshit on twitter. The irish guys even claim that their HW was robbed against Ortega. Not every halfway close fight is a robbery.


Yes. TBH, I've heard from the fans on here a lot of 'ooh, he was a bit unlucky there', but none saying firsthand that there was a robbery, just from the national associations on Twitter


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The Cuban heAvy looked real good


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Seriously, where can I watch the Championships?


*I'll put all of these links in the OP*

Live stream from Kazakh TV
http://kazsport.kaztrk.kz/ru/online

Youtube channel with full broadcasts of past days events (can see anything you missed and want to check out)
http://www.youtube.com/user/RusBoxingTV/videos

Daily schedule and results 
http://chm2013.kfb.kz/rus/tourn_table


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

60kg Ukraine's Cherniak (Ishchenko's replacement) beat Russia's #1 Polyanskiy

69kg Lazarev lost to Mangiacapre

81 Ganzulya looked impressive against a skilled Venezualian opponent. He can fight as a pressure fighter or boxer/puncher effectively is physically strong with good power, combinations and is mobile with his feet. Reminds me a_ little_ of Khytrov but is better on the outside and he'll have it very tough in the next round against the La Cruz/Michel winner.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

USA not doing well, no surprises. Check out Malik Jackson versus Andrew Selby,though. Jackson had Selby staggered on the ropes in the first 20 seconds and I think he should have gotten the decision.

very first fight here:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> USA not doing well, no surprises. Check out Malik Jackson versus Andrew Selby,though. Jackson had Selby staggered on the ropes in the first 20 seconds and I think he should have gotten the decision.
> 
> very first fight here:


Yes Selby was lucky there. Cleaner and harder shots where all landed by Jackson. And Selby couldnt do anything against it besides his showboating. You could tell that Jackson also stunned him with his shots.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit Kazsport stream not working?


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Can Fowler beat the Ukranian lad today?

Think Fowlers improving a lot, he'll medal in Rio.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Conlan on now. 2 up after two rounds


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Conlan on now. 2 up after two rounds


I can confirm from the aiba website, he is through. 30-27 on all three cards, now faces nikitin, who sounds like a gum to get people off cigarettes


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

fowler just beat the ukrainian


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> fowler just beat the ukrainian


BOOM muthafucka! What a win! Doesn't get any easier mind, he's due to face Hartel next


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Shit Kazsport stream not working?


Blocked in Germany? Not working for me either..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Can somebody please explain what happened to the middleweight division?

Esquiva, Mytrofanov and Drenovak lost and are out of the competition in the second round...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Can somebody please explain what happened to the middleweight division?
> 
> Esquiva, Mytrofanov and Drenovak lost and are out of the competition in the second round...


They faced better fighters?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> They faced better fighters?


Esquiva deserved the gold medal at olympics last year, is a good puncher, number 1 ranked coming into this tournament. 
Mytrofanov did well at WSB, is 2nd ranked and would make a good pro. 
Drenovak is always high ranked, has punching power too.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is the Cuban 75kg fighter still In The comp?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Is the Cuban 75kg fighter still In The comp?


No, he lost to hartel


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> No, he lost to hartel


Härtel is going to School Fowler again.:deal:hey I think the biggest favorite of winning Gold is Quigley.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Härtel is going to School Fowler again.:deal:hey I think the biggest favorite of winning Gold is Quigley.


He barely beat a Fowler coming back from injury, it will be a close fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> He barely beat a Fowler coming back from injury, it will be a close fight.


It was a joke... But if I am not mistaken Härtel won every round in that fight and this on every score Card. So wouldnt say he "barley" beat Fowler.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

hrgovic taking the superheavy gold!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, I thought it would be Quigley in the final.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone watched Germany vs Brasil?





Its the first fight and I just cant see how Lopes got the decision. But well he is the reigning worldchampion...the favorites and hometownfighters always get lucky decision in tournaments like that.

According to Harutyunyan even the brazilian trainer thought he won.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Anyone watched Germany vs Brasil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was close, I still had Artyom winning, but not everything he did landed clean


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I thought it was close, I still had Artyom winning, but not everything he did landed clean


The brazilian dindt land much clean either. But Artem had the much higher workrate and seemed to hurt the Brazilian in the end of the third round.
And the straight right landed at will to the body.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The brazilian dindt land much clean either. But Artem had the much higher workrate and seemed to hurt the Brazilian in the end of the third round.
> And the straight right landed at will to the body.


Lopes nicked the second, but the first was a clear Harutyunyan round and the third probably was his as well. The fight was fought on his terms


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

a real shame Khytrov isn't fighting, btw why isn't the guy going pro?
Any guy that can beat the japanese pitbull Ryota Murata deserves the highest honor imo.

Anyways i'm rooting for Kazakhstan and Canada.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It is very suprising how shit the americans are so far. There were some decent fighters but most of them just werent good enough. I really cant imagin that this is the best this big Country has to offer regarding Amateur boxing.:huh


Its funny cus a lot of people use the excuse that american fighters weren't that good because they are more suited for the pro style.
Looks like that has been disproven.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone know when Robeisy Ramirez is fighting?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Esquiva Falcão said the the russian who beat him is the best fighter he ever faced in his career.....that dude is seriously good he said.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> a real shame Khytrov isn't fighting, btw why isn't the guy going pro?
> Any guy that can beat the japanese pitbull Ryota Murata deserves the highest honor imo.
> 
> Anyways i'm rooting for Kazakhstan and Canada.


Good news pal

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?22890-Yevhen-Khytrov-Turns-Pro


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Its funny cus a lot of people use the excuse that american fighters weren't that good because they are more suited for the pro style.
> Looks like that has been disproven.


Roy Jones was talking about it during the Lomachenko fight, how Lomachenko noted that fighters in the Wild Card gym are far less technical than back in Ukraine. Roy was saying that that's why the US does poorly in the amateurs. 
It doesn't matter how tough you are or how much of a fighter you are if technically you're not good. You'd think technique in a sport like boxing would always be number one.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Good news pal
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?22890-Yevhen-Khytrov-Turns-Pro


Holy shit thats sick!!!!!
I would love to see him and Golovkin slug it out, considering GGG also has quite an amateur pedigree that fight would be a WAR!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Roy Jones was talking about it during the Lomachenko fight, how Lomachenko noted that fighters in the Wild Card gym are far less technical than back in Ukraine. Roy was saying that that's why the US does poorly in the amateurs.
> It doesn't matter how tough you are or how much of a fighter you are if technically you're not good. You'd think technique in a sport like boxing would always be number one.


Yea, to be honest as a former amateur boxer myself i always wondered about that.
Why is it that some fighters always look crisp and sharp while others are sloppy and off balance and it's almost always the refined guy that wins.
If you think about it the technique in boxing isn't that complicated at all. Basically pivot your foot, don't overextend your punches, don't drop the hand opposite to the one thats punching etc.
But i guess when you add the mental stress of a live ever morphing opponent who wants to put a hurt on you then it needs to be your second instincts and that comes from discipline and training.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Esquiva Falcão said the the russian who beat him is the best fighter he ever faced in his career.....that dude is seriously good he said.


What was his name?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Khrytov turns pro? Nice he probably has GGG level of punching power.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What was his name?


Artem Chebotarev



Eoghan said:


> BOOM muthafucka! What a win! Doesn't get any easier mind, he's due to face Hartel next


Watched this one and thought Fowler won the 1st, Mytrofanov the 2nd and 3rd was close but Dmytro landed more power shots and deserved it imo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Artem Chebotarev
> 
> Watched this one and thought Fowler won the 1st, Mytrofanov the 2nd and 3rd was close but Dmytro landed more power shots and deserved it imo.


Still, he did well, did Fowler


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Watched this one and thought Fowler won the 1st, Mytrofanov the 2nd and 3rd was close but Dmytro landed more power shots and deserved it imo.


Where can you watch this fight?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Still, he did well, did Fowler


He did, good job at controlling range and a really big MW too.



LuckyLuke said:


> Where can you watch this fight?


Thought the German HW Ahmetovic should have won his fight against Ireland's McCarthy too. I posted a link for the youtube page where you can see full replays of each day in the OP

2:02 Kazakh MW Alimkhanuly looks quite good
2:28 Fowler-Mytrofanov
2:56 Chebotarev-Falcao


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Where can you watch this fight?


From Vysotsky's link:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He did, good job at controlling range and a really big MW too.
> 
> Thought the German HW Ahmetovic should have won his fight against Ireland's McCarthy too. I posted a link for the youtube page where you can see full replays of each day in the OP
> 
> ...


Nah. Ahmatovic fought a stupid fight and you could tell he was in love with his punching power throwing knockoutpunches in midrange instead of using his reach advantage. He still could have got the decision but he only has himself to blame.

Still mad about the Lopes vs Artem robbery. No way did Lopes win round one and three.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Another Robbery: How in hell did Selby get the decision? He got schooled.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why would the number one seeded guy get decisions like that? I understand when the homefighters get those decision because its an bigger event when the homefighters are still in the tournament. But it doesnt affect the event at all when guys like Selby or Everton Lopes drop out. And the Selby fight was even worse then the Lopes fight.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Peach of a shot from Paddy Barnes, must admit i thought he was too small for 52kg, but he's proving me wrong so far. He'll have to fight a better opponent next though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Another Robbery: How in hell did Selby get the decision? He got schooled.


Which fight are you talking about, his first fight? I heard he also fought a cuban? Or was the Cuban his first fight?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Which fight are you talking about, his first fight? I heard he also fought a cuban? Or was the Cuban his first fight?


Was his second fight against the Cuban.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Was his second fight against the Cuban.


LOL so it appears that he deserved to lose both matches then..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Selby was also a Little bit lucky against the american (one of the few decent amateurs they have). The american landed the harder and cleaner shots but it seems that the judges are impressed by Selbys showboating and fast flurries wich in fact dont have a big effect on his opponents because he seems pretty featherfisted.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Selby was also a Little bit lucky against the american (one of the few decent amateurs they have). The american landed the harder and cleaner shots but it seems that the judges are impressed by Selbys showboating and fast flurries wich in fact dont have a big effect on his opponents because he seems pretty featherfisted.


I heard somewhere else he had no power. He does look impressive though with his flurries etc. I remember watching the final of olympics


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Another Robbery: How in hell did Selby get the decision? He got schooled.


If, and it's a big if, Selby and Barnes can both get through tithe semi, I would favour Barnes. Biased I may be, but I get the feeling with Selby that he's more style than substance, whereas Barnes is a very fiery character, like a lot of Belfast people


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> If, and it's a big if, Selby and Barnes can both get through tithe semi, I would favour Barnes. Biased I may be, but I get the feeling with Selby that he's more style than substance, whereas Barnes is a very fiery character, like a lot of Belfast people


People get impressed by his fencing style. BUT this is not fencing anymore. Fights are scored with the ten point must system the same as the pro rules. The Cuban was pressing for three round and landed plenty of good body shots. He cut the ring of plenty of times (ring generalship) and laded decent shots too the head too. People say the Cuban dindt land much. That may be right but Selby dindt land much either. And when he landed it where pitty patty arm punches.

I dont see how he won the fight. But maybe I'm biased. Cant stand that showboating. He showboated every time the yank hit him with the good shot.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People get impressed by his fencing style. BUT this is not fencing anymore. Fights are scored with the ten point must system the same as the pro rules. The Cuban was pressing for three round and landed plenty of good body shots. He cut the ring of plenty of times (ring generalship) and laded decent shots too the head too. People say the Cuban dindt land much. That may be right but Selby dindt land much either. And when he landed it where pitty patty arm punches.
> 
> I dont see how he won the fight. But maybe I'm biased. Cant stand that showboating. He showboated every time the yank hit him with the good shot.


About the fencing style, Vysotsky makes a good point that as this scoring system is quite a recent reintroduction, in effect, the judges still each individual round in a similar way to before, ie the guy landing the most punches wins the round


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Selby made the Cuban look completely ordinery,
Easily won the fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> About the fencing style, Vysotsky makes a good point that as this scoring system is quite a recent reintroduction, in effect, the judges still each individual round in a similar way to before, ie the guy landing the most punches wins the round


I noticed it with the Selby vs Jackson fight. The Yank landing the better harder shots every round but Selby wins the round with his pitty patty arm punches.:-(


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I noticed it with the Selby vs Jackson fight. The Yank landing the better harder shots every round but Selby wins the round with his pitty patty arm punches.:-(


Still, Selby won vs the Cuban, Jackson was a close one


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Still, Selby won vs the Cuban, Jackson was a close one


I dont think he should have got the decision against Jackson. Selby landing arm punches whereas the american landed good hard punches wich also seemed to hurt Selby. Thats a no brainer.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Selby made the Cuban look completely ordinery,
> Easily won the fight.


He landed shit against the Cuban.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Selby is lucky boy rameriez moved up


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He did, good job at controlling range and a really big MW too.
> 
> Thought the German HW Ahmetovic should have won his fight against Ireland's McCarthy too. I posted a link for the youtube page where you can see full replays of each day in the OP
> 
> ...


Sick fights but the first fight between the uzbek and the kazakh, imo the uzbek got robbed, this is coming from someone born in KZ.
Also Chebotarev is absolutely beautiful. The way he controlled the range and picked the perfect spots.

Btw does Alimkhanuly remind anyone else of Serik Sapiev?
Maybe its a kazakh style thing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> *Sick fights* but the first fight between the uzbek and the kazakh, imo the uzbek got robbed, this is coming from someone born in KZ.
> Also Chebotarev is absolutely beautiful. The way he controlled the range and picked the perfect spots.
> 
> Btw does Alimkhanuly remind anyone else of Serik Sapiev?
> Maybe its a kazakh style thing.


All in all its a great tournament. Great fights so far.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> All in all its a great tournament. Great fights so far.


Better than the Olympics, you get some proper gash fighters from Africa and what not in the Olympics. Also, the seeded fighters only had to win 2 fights to get a medal, Usyk only 1, plus there have been fewer bad robberies than last year, so all in all, WC>Olympics


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Sick fights but the first fight between the uzbek and the kazakh, imo the uzbek got robbed, this is coming from someone born in KZ.
> Also Chebotarev is absolutely beautiful. The way he controlled the range and picked the perfect spots.
> 
> *Btw does Alimkhanuly remind anyone else of Serik Sapiev*?
> Maybe its a kazakh style thing.


I thought the same thing but so does Chebotarev tbh. That Kazakh boxer/puncher school where they're very light on their feet and excellent at controlling distance although Chebotarev is more of a puncher than Sapiyev, when he attacks and lets his combinations go he reminds me of Mekhontsev.



Eoghan said:


> Better than the Olympics, you get some proper gash fighters from Africa and what not in the Olympics. Also, the seeded fighters only had to win 2 fights to get a medal, Usyk only 1, plus there have been fewer bad robberies than last year, so all in all, WC>Olympics


Usyk had 3 fights at the Olympics...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I thought the same thing but so does Chebotarev tbh. That Kazakh boxer/puncher school where they're very light on their feet and excellent at controlling distance although Chebotarev is more of a puncher than Sapiyev, when he attacks and lets his combinations go he reminds me of Mekhontsev.
> 
> Usyk had 3 fights at the Olympics...


I mean he only had to win 1 fight to be guaranteed of any sort of medal (same as the women's boxing, but that's a different case altogether), he joined in at the quarter-final stage. The seeded fighters not in that division joined in at the last 16 stage, so they had to win twice to guarantee a bronze at least. Here, they join at the last 32 stage, that is what I mean. Not knocking Usyk, he was clearly the best at boxing, and P4P the best dancer at the Olympics!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I mean he only had to win 1 fight to be guaranteed of any sort of medal (same as the women's boxing, but that's a different case altogether), he joined in at the quarter-final stage. The seeded fighters not in that division joined in at the last 16 stage, so they had to win twice to guarantee a bronze at least. Here, they join at the last 32 stage, that is what I mean. Not knocking Usyk, he was clearly the best at boxing, and P4P the best dancer at the Olympics!


Oh medal round yeah you're right about that. World Championships are harder to win although the opposition isn't always quite as tough especially this years.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lopes doesnt deserve a medal after his robbery against Artem.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

They just horribly robbed Petrauskas against that ****** Brazilian Lopes. The Lithuanian wins the first two rounds then one judge gives Lopes a 10-8 final round (in a round he lost if anything) to create a draw situation then give it to him on a tiebreaker.

Nikitin beat Conaln in a damn great fight. The Russian was so much smaller than Conlan yet was a power puncher with excellent handspeed and combinations, when he landed it sounded like a shotgun blast.

YEsterday Pfeifer beat Nistor deciding to fight him on the inside both guys showed very good infighting and the German actually got the better of it. He's a good boxer puncher so it was surprising not to see him try to establish his jab, use his size and fight from the outside but can't argue with his choice given the result.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> They just horribly robbed Petrauskas against that ****** Brazilian Lopes. The Lithuanian wins the first two rounds then one judge gives Lopes a 10-8 final round (in a round he lost if anything) to create a draw situation then give it to him on a tiebreaker.


Last round was 10:8?
:-(
Lopes allready getting a gift against a german fighter and now he gets a 10:8 round for doing nothing? I dont say it was a robbery because it was fairly close but thats bullshit.

Certainly doesnt deserve a medal.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> They just horribly robbed Petrauskas against that ****** Brazilian Lopes. The Lithuanian wins the first two rounds then one judge gives Lopes a 10-8 final round (in a round he lost if anything) to create a draw situation then give it to him on a tiebreaker.
> 
> Nikitin beat Conaln in a damn great fight. The Russian was so much smaller than Conlan yet was a power puncher with excellent handspeed and combinations, when he landed it sounded like a shotgun blast.


Disappointed with the Conlan fight he boxed well in the first round but then decided to go toe to toe. I thought he edged the first but can't argue with the decision overall.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AIBABoxing is showing both rings with English commentary if you don't want to rely on the rte stream

I thought Conlan was hard done by in the first round as well, but I'm usually biased so who knows.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Last round was 10:8?
> :-(
> Lopes allready getting a gift against a german fighter and now he gets a 10:8 round for doing nothing? I dont say it was a robbery because it was fairly close but thats bullshit.
> 
> Certainly doesnt deserve a medal.


If you were going to give Lopes a round he was least worthy of the 3rd, not only did they give it to him but by 10-8, he mostly ran ffs and landed far less than he did in the first two which i thought he still lost. Blatant evidence that they were gifting him the fight no matter how transparent or absurd it looked from a judging standpoint.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see if Juratoni gets robbed against the Kazakh MW, not that the Kazakh isn't quality.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> If you were going to give Lopes a round he was least worthy of the 3rd, not only did they give it to him but by 10-8, he mostly ran ffs and landed far less than he did in the first two which i thought he still lost. Blatant evidence that they were gifting him the fight no matter how transparent or absurd it looked from a judging standpoint.


Yeah you can give round one or two. If you want him winning. But giving the last round 10:8 to Lopes just shows that he gets gift decisions. Terrible.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> If you were going to give Lopes a round he was least worthy of the 3rd, not only did they give it to him but by 10-8, he mostly ran ffs and landed far less than he did in the first two which i thought he still lost. Blatant evidence that they were gifting him the fight no matter how transparent or absurd it looked from a judging standpoint.


The 10-8 rounds are just asking for corruption if they don't restrict them to knockdowns or truly dominant rounds. It's not like AIBA judges need encouragement to give outrageous decisions.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I had Juratoni winning round 1 and all 3 judges give it to the Kazakh


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Juratoni is going to lose fairly it seems.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Or maybe not.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Fuck just seen that Petrauskas fight, the judge that gave the last round 10-8 to Lopes deserves to be shot!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Giving it to Alimkhanuly 2-1 is fair


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Two judges gave round 3 to Alimkhanuly...


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

So did anyone catch Chebotarev? Kaz TV changed ring to the home fighter.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Zacker said:


> So did anyone catch Chebotarev? Kaz TV changed ring to the home fighter.


I think his opponent was stopped because of a cut.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lithuanian and Ramirez of Cuba got robbed so far


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Lithuanian and Ramirez of Cuba got robbed so far


Ramirez Olympic Champion? Is he fighting at 56 now?


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Mammadov Savon now. Interesting to see how Savon does at 91.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing Mammadov get ktfo by Savon. Both these guys are hesitant to engage.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol. scoring is getting bad.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

That's got to be the most outrageous decision so far?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow just robbed Savon


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Reining worldchampions always get shady decisions. Evans got two gifts in a row.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Ramirez Olympic Champion? Is he fighting at 56 now?


yea

they gave it to the kazach fighter


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Reining worldchampions always get shady decisions. Evans got two gifts in a row.


Think it has a lot less to do with reigning champions and a lot more to do with nationality. Azerbaijan regularly seem to benefit from ridiculous decisions.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Think it has a lot less to do with reigning champions and a lot more to do with nationality. Azerbaijan regularly seem to benefit from ridiculous decisions.


Yeah but Wales or Brazil?
Anyone watched Evans vs Keyna? Bad stuff.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Think it has a lot less to do with reigning champions and a lot more to do with nationality. Azerbaijan regularly seem to benefit from ridiculous decisions.


It has to do with host nations. Azerbaijan, British, Kazakhstan and Brazil have all been getting gifts in recent years with all them hosting WC's or Olympics. They want to garner interest and have the tournaments be a "success" where they're held. Kazakh's also hosted the WSB finals and got gifts there too which won it for them.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah but Wales or Brazil?
> Anyone watched Evans vs Keyna? Bad stuff.


Brazilians are the next hosts of the Olympics, they're probably worried it will look stupid when they win 4 golds if they haven't been winning a bit before then as well! Welsh possibly benefit a bit from being WSB/APB boxers. Hopefully the judges are just high or drunk, but it's hard not to be a conspiracy theorist with some of these decisions.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> It has to do with host nations. Azerbaijan, British, Kazakhstan and Brazil have all been getting gifts in recent years with all them hosting WC's or Olympics. They want to garner interest and have the tournaments be a "success" where they're held.


I think that's definitely an issue, but I don't think it's the only factor. Kazakhstan aren't just hosting the world championships, they're heavily involved with AIBA.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> I think that's definitely an issue, but I don't think it's the only factor. Kazakhstan aren't just hosting the world championships, they're heavily involved with AIBA.


Yeah some of these national federations and host countries are helping to bankroll AIBA President Dr.Wu's WSB, APB, take over the boxing world ambitions.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mammadov just doesn't look like he's in the right place when he's in the ring, he's like Bambi on ice


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Some of the judging today has been a farce. Not giving the Ramirez the last round in his fight was bad, then awarding that brazilian a 10-8, in a close round was worse and then robbing Savon again in one of the worst decisions i've ever seen is a fucking joke. Savon must be thinking what he has to do in a major competition.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Erislandy, please turn pro, AIBA clearly are in bed with the Kazakhs and Azeris, with Brazil and GB sometimes getting lucky (that I don't think is quite as shady as the Asians, just that they are Olympic hosts, they always get the nod regardless, whereas Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan are key members of aiba)
It's a shame as before today, there weren't many outrageous robberies. I think Kazakhstan still have their full quota so it wouldn't be a major shock to see 10 golds for them, sad but true, their team is good, but not that good that they completely dominate in every weight
Edit: I think a Kazakh lost to a Kyrgyz guy


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Erislandy, please turn pro, AIBA clearly are in bed with the Kazakhs and Azeris, with Brazil and GB sometimes getting lucky (that I don't think is quite as shady as the Asians, just that they are Olympic hosts, they always get the nod regardless, whereas Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan are key members of aiba)
> It's a shame as before today, there weren't many outrageous robberies. I think Kazakhstan still have their full quota so it wouldn't be a major shock to see 10 golds for them, sad but true, their team is good, but not that good that they completely dominate in every weight
> Edit: I think a Kazakh lost to a Kyrgyz guy


The last couple of fights would go a little way to restoring your confidence that the judges are just horribly incompetent. Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan have both lost fights that they either deserved to win or at least were close.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> The last couple of fights would go a little way to restoring your confidence that the judges are just horribly incompetent. Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan have both lost fights that they either deserved to win or at least were close.


Kazakhstan was close, delighted Andrew got it, I thought he edged it, but the scoring in the Azeri's one was odd, he KD'd Valentino, yet they gave the Italian that round


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The new scoring was always going to result in more robberies, the more subjective you make it the easier it is to make a case for your decision.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The new scoring was always going to result in more robberies, the more subjective you make it the easier it is to make a case for your decision.


Brazilian getting a 10:8 round out of nowhere. Brazilians paying the AIBA good money it seems.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Brazilian getting a 10:8 round out of nowhere. Brazilians paying the AIBA good money it seems.


Are you talking about Conceicao? He's been dominant!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> Are you talking about Conceicao? He's been dominant!


In the second round he gets a count out of nowhere. Not talking third round. Thats was pretty dominant but in no way was the second round 10:8.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> In the second round he gets a count out of nowhere. Not talking third round. Thats was pretty dominant but in no way was the second round 10:8.


I don't know, a lot of the judging's been a joke, but that seemed fair to me. Remember that AIBA seem to have (deliberately?) set up the scoring so that judges are reasonably free to give 10-8 rounds. They're allowed to ignore counts, and give 10-8 etc. without counts.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Evans got absolutely destroyed there. Shouldnt have got to the quarter final anyway.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckeries, fuckeries everywhere,, a lot of boxers or shall I say countries are getting through when they dont deserve it


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> I don't know, a lot of the judging's been a joke, but that seemed fair to me. Remember that AIBA seem to have (deliberately?) set up the scoring so that judges are reasonably free to give 10-8 rounds. They're allowed to ignore counts, and give 10-8 etc. without counts.


Hmmm they have to sort that out. Cause when the second round was a 10:8 the last round of Fowler vs Härtel was a 10:8 too. Fowler was done and turned away, spitting his mouthpiece out, holding ect.

They should only give 10:8 rounds when a knockdown happens or when a fighter gets a standing count multiple times in a round. Anything else is way too subjective for me.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuckeries, fuckeries everywhere,, a lot of boxers or shall I say countries are getting through when they dont deserve it


Look on the bright side, Selby SOMEHOW got it against Suleimanov


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

On a serious note, does anyone think Cuba may consider pulling out of future events? They did it before (hence Savón's silver in Houston)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Quigley vs Harcsa - winner gets the Russian guy who has landed 3 KO's against his 4 opposition so far - Chebotarev, who has also beaten Esquiva in the tournament.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone can find Chebotarev's bouts, please post them..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Quigley vs Harcsa - winner gets the Russian guy who has landed 3 KO's against his 4 opposition so far - Chebotarev, who has also beaten Esquiva in the tournament.


Rory and the Island- you're needed again!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

2012 Olympic Gold Medalist, the monster that is, Robeisy Ramirez Carranza loses to this Kazakh dude who has a good punch to him!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Quigley vs Harcsa - winner gets the Russian guy who has landed 3 KO's against his 4 opposition so far - Chebotarev, who has also beaten Esquiva in the tournament.


Chebotarev got a cut stoppage and against the Aussie they threw the towel in very prematurely. He isn't some huge puncher, really good boxer/puncher though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 2012 Olympic Gold Medalist, the monster that is, Robeisy Ramirez Carranza loses to this Kazakh dude who has a good punch to him!


'It's actually proved to be safer'-Evaldas lands a monster punch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mammadov didn't deserve to win against Savon


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If anyone can find Chebotarev's bouts, please post them..


Thats too bad the fight had to end so prematurely.
Looked like we were in for a slugfest, the uzbek arguably did better against Chebotarev than Falco did in 3 rounds.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A good close fight, i had the romanian edge it by a hair but i'm not complaining lol
Alim took the first easily, Bogdan the second clearly. The third was close with Bogdan landing more and Alim more cleanly but Alims punches didn't have much in them by then.

But wtf Alim, its world champs in your home country and you start gassing in the second fucking round lol edi nahuy haha

Also did Bogdan get that much better since his fight with Khytrov or is Alim not as good as we thought?
In any case, once again we see just how much Khytrov ,and to a slightly smaller extent Murata, are a league above the others.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Thats too bad the fight had to end so prematurely.
> Looked like we were in for a slugfest, the uzbek arguably did better against Chebotarev than Falco did in 3 rounds.


Chebotarev can get hit clean with big shots pretty easily, he's going to get truly exposed by Quigley tbh.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> A good close fight, i had the romanian edge it by a hair but i'm not complaining lol
> Alim took the first easily, Bogdan the second clearly. The third was close with Bogdan landing more and Alim more cleanly but Alims punches didn't have much in them by then.
> 
> But wtf Alim, its world champs in your home country and you start gassing in the second fucking round lol edi nahuy haha
> ...


I actually felt that Alim got the second round, I thought it was clearer than the third.

lol I noticed that Alim was gassed out too, what the hell lol

Alim was impressive to watch I think, although I need to see him more on the inside as he tried to avoid that at all costs against Bogdan.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I am meant to have left CHB for the week again but I don't want to because of the Am Champs, now we're going to see crazy fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Peraza - his style is my fave. Was a pleasure watching it.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lopes vs the Kazakh tomorrow, who will get the robbery?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Lopes vs the Kazakh tomorrow, who will get the robbery?


lol Probably Everton would win via robbery again. Who is the robbery king of the series, Lopes or Selby.

Val Robbery Trophy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Happy for Domenico Valentino!!!!!!! :happy

He's guarenteed at least a bronze now.. 
He is a true amateur great.
1xGold, 1xSilver, 2xBronze - World Champs + at least 1 more bronze


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol Probably Everton would win via robbery again. Who is the robbery king of the series, Lopes or Selby.
> 
> Val Robbery Trophy


Kazakhstan is the present of robberies, Brazil is the future!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol Probably Everton would win via robbery again. Who is the robbery king of the series, Lopes or Selby.
> 
> *Val Robbery Trophy*


lmao,
anyways this is the first time apart the olympics that i'm so interested in amateur boxing, don't know if its because of the lack of headguards or great fights but i truly hope this willl generate more interest in boxing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> I don't know, a lot of the judging's been a joke, but that seemed fair to me. Remember that AIBA seem to have (deliberately?) set up the scoring so that judges are reasonably free to give 10-8 rounds. They're allowed to ignore counts, and give 10-8 etc. without counts.


It's the sort of shit a school boy would make up with his friends.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I watched the Robeisy Ramirez vs Yeraliev fight and didn't think it was a robbery.

rd1- Ramirez did almost nothing probably throwing 20 punches, Yeraliyev may have had alot of his punches blocked but he still outlanded Ramirez and outworked him _badly. _Ramirez clearly lost this round and only has himself to blame.

rd2- Competitive round but Yeraliyev controlled the ring generalship, definitely landed more clean power shots and even wobbled Ramirez with about 30 seconds left. I gave it to Yeraliyev, two of the judges gave it to Ramirez which was a little generous imo.

rd3- Another competitive round for the first 2:20 that you could give to Yeraliyev until the last 40 seconds when Ramirez turned it up which should have been enough to get him the round. In a reversal of the previous round two judges gave it to Yeraliyev, one to Ramirez

Definitely wasn't a robbery, the judging in rounds 2 and 3 should have been reversed but perfectly reasonable for Yeraliyev recieved the decision. Savon vs Mammadov that was a robbery, Teymur was literally just fighting to survive and landed virtually nothing of note.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

scorpion said:


> lmao,
> anyways this is the first time apart the olympics that i'm so interested in amateur boxing, don't know if its because of the lack of headguards or great fights but i truly hope this willl generate more interest in boxing.


No headguards are not good for the fighters. How can someone ffight 6 fights without headguard? Its not good that fighters lose a fight because of cuts. Bring the headguards back but keep the scoring system.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I didn't think Robeisy's loss was a robbery either, I felt the Kazakh dude won, I was very impressed with the Kazakh!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No headguards are not good for the fighters. How can someone ffight 6 fights without headguard? Its not good that fighters lose a fight because of cuts. Bring the headguards back but keep the scoring system.


I don't see a problem in bringing headguards back. It must be pretty bad to get your head being hit once every two days, up to 5 times. The scoring system should be completely professional style however so there's no pitter patter cunts.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Peraza - his style is my fave. Was a pleasure watching it.


Fights like tony canzoneri.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Fights like tony canzoneri.


Good spot, deffo does.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No headguards are not good for the fighters. How can someone ffight 6 fights without headguard? Its not good that fighters lose a fight because of cuts. Bring the headguards back but keep the scoring system.


Hmm now that i think about it your absolutely right.
But do headguards really help with brain damage and stuff?
I know it helps with cuts but i remember the headguards weren't necessarily proven to help.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

From Ballybofey man, he's winning trophies man, he got more medals than an Olympian Chinaman! He beat Vijender man! He's beaten Harcsa man, he's beating anyone he's meeting in the final man. His destiny is not just written in the sand, he got a plan, he's no lucky lucky man! Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!) Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!) He's not from Senegal, he comes from Donegal, and if you want a mighty boxer Quigley's got it all, he got a left hook man, he got a right hook man, he got a jab he got a cross and he can block 'em man! His destiny is not just written in the sand, don't need no plan and he's a lucky lucky man! Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (Up Donegal!) Oh, Quigley's winning matches, Quigley's winning games, Quigley's bringing gold back to Donegal again (UP DONEGAL!!!)


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

That Irish lad who beat the Hungarian fella was very impressive. Really enjoying the new amateur system insofar.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah I didn't think Robeisy's loss was a robbery either, I felt the Kazakh dude won, I was very impressed with the Kazakh!!


Yea he did great and fought a smart fight, that style him and Alim use is like a full on sprint.
You need monster stamina for that kind of style. 
But i'm honestly disappointed with this particular cuban, he's a lot more flatfooted than other cubans and just gave the first away not to mention he throws very wide punches.
The fight was kinda Leonard-Hagler lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> That Irish lad who beat the Hungarian fella was very impressive. Really enjoying the new amateur system insofar.


Quigley is a very good fighter, he won gold in Euro's having beaten Khytrov and Juratoni, although I really want to watch the Khytrov-Quigley fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Fights like tony canzoneri.


I disagree, alot. Canzoneri could fight inside and i would never define him as a runner. La Cruz isn't too bad here but he's a outright runner just looking for fencing touches in most of his fights. Check out his WSB fight against Mexico from about 2 months ago. 




Anybody who hasn't seen Nikitin vs Conlan needs to check it out action packed with awesome infighting from both men


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I disagree, alot. Canzoneri could fight inside and i would never define him as a runner. La Cruz isn't too bad here but he's a outright runner just looking for fencing touches in most of his fights. Check out his WSB fight against Mexico from about 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good fight, thought Conlan won the first and Nikitin was the next two when i watched it live. I'll give another watch in an hour or so. Thought Conlan should have fought at range instead of going toe to toe.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/boxing

Some odds for tomorrow from Paddy Power, anybody see any value in there? Might do some sort of accumulator.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah Conlan messed up big time getting involved in a tear up with Nikitin from the second onwards, he was boxing very well on the outside in the first, using his good jab and lateral movement to effect. Really thought that Conlan had the tools to beat him before the fight, but fair play to the russian, he upped the tempo when needed and fought his style of fight in the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Ramirez isn't as good as some make him out to be but I think he definitely beat his Kazakh opponent in that fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Yeah Conlan messed up big time getting involved in a tear up with Nikitin from the second onwards, he was boxing very well on the outside in the first, using his good jab and lateral movement to effect. Really thought that Conlan had the tools to beat him before the fight, but fair play to the russian, he upped the tempo when needed and fought his style of fight in the 2nd and 3rd.


I expect Niktin to maul Butsenko successfully for the win in the SF.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I expect Niktin to maul Butsenko successfully for the win in the SF.


How long until the semis start?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I disagree, alot. Canzoneri could fight inside and i would never define him as a runner. La Cruz isn't too bad here but he's a outright runner just looking for fencing touches in most of his fights. Check out his WSB fight against Mexico from about 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant in the most basic stylistic terms. Hands low, defense based on reflex and timing, counter punching, lean back. Qualitatively he is miles from Canzi.

Although mine is just a brief impression based on a few minutes viewing.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Erislandy, please turn pro, AIBA clearly are in bed with the Kazakhs and Azeris, with Brazil and GB sometimes getting lucky (that I don't think is quite as shady as the Asians, just that they are Olympic hosts, they always get the nod regardless, whereas Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan are key members of aiba)
> It's a shame as before today, there weren't many outrageous robberies. I think Kazakhstan still have their full quota so it wouldn't be a major shock to see 10 golds for them, sad but true, their team is good, but not that good that they completely dominate in every weight
> Edit: I think a Kazakh lost to a Kyrgyz guy


somewhere Park Si Hun is smiling.

"robbery" doesn't do this one justice.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

SF live now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> SF live now


Butsenko out, v close. Is that all the Ukrainians out now? It was always gonna be difficult to replace THAT team from Baku and London, they'll be better for the experience


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Butsenko out, v close. Is that all the Ukrainians out now? It was always gonna be difficult to replace THAT team from Baku and London, they'll be better for the experience


lol Ya well sending their B and C squad didn't help matters. Butsenko did better than i thought he would, needs headmovement and not to fight in straight lines exclusively. He needs to get some drills from Lomachenko/Mytrofanov.

64 - (Kaz) Akshalov vs Lopes (Bra) - Akshalov clearly wins the 1st, 2nd was a little closer but the Kazakh still deserves it but the judges somehow gifted it to Lopes again, Ashkalov deserves the 3rd and gets it thankfully. The Kazakh looked really good.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Why isn't Roniel Iglesias Sotolongo on Cuba's team? Some Cuban boxer was suspended a while ago was it him?

Edit - ya it was him nevermind


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Mongolian boxer was pushing his head into Yasniel constantly, hopefully the cut isn't too bad


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

These British commentators are always horrible but now they're comparing Clemente fucking Russo to Tyson, Marciano and Frazier. Can't they choke on some briscuts and spare us.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> These British commentators are always horrible but now they're comparing Clemente fucking Russo to Tyson, Marciano and Frazier. Can't they choke on some briscuts and spare us.


He's also against mammadov, I shudder to think what those three would have done to teymur


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Russo is garbage, everything he throws misses. Somehow the commentators can't see.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Russo is garbage, everything he throws misses. Somehow the commentators can't see.


He clearly won the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He clearly won the fight.


It's debatable, Russo didn't land anything other than slapping, cuffing punches behind the head. Mammadov is gash and less aggressive so I wouldn't argue the decision. But Russo is incredibly inaccurate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's debatable, Russo didn't land anything other than slapping, cuffing punches behind the head. Mammadov is gash and less aggressive so I wouldn't argue the decision. But Russo is incredibly inaccurate.


He landed good bodyshots when Mamadov stepped in with his jab. He dindt land much clean to the head but Mamadov dindt land much either. The decision is not debatable.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He landed good bodyshots when Mamadov stepped in with his jab. He dindt land much clean to the head but Mamadov dindt land much either. The decision is not debatable.


When you look at the replays Russo clearly misses everything. It is debatable. Russo wins off posture and confidence, not boxing.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Both Omarov and Tishchenko have the same flaw of not utilizing their size. They stand right in the pocket with a high guard and just allow their opponent to punch them i can't believe the Russian coaches haven't fixed that. Doubt Tishchenko beats Russo, he beat Egorov h2h but Egorov would have been the better choice to send especially in a Russo matchup his pressure would have cause him hell just like Nistor did when he beat Russo in WSB.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> When you look at the replays Russo clearly misses everything. It is debatable. Russo wins off posture and confidence, not boxing.


 No he landed good clean body shots plenty of times when Mamadov stepped in. He dindt miss them. To the head he dindt land clean punches but so did Mamadov. The only clean landed punches in this fights where Russos bodyshots.

He ducked under the jab and either landed a right uppercut or right straight to the body plenty of times.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Both Omarov and Tishchenko have the same flaw of not utilizing their size. They stand right in the pocket with a high guard and just allow their opponent to punch them i can't believe the Russian coaches haven't fixed that.


Tishchenko has a good guard at least. The problem with some Russian boxers is that they're too technical when they could be getting creative and opening up a bit against overmatched opponents.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake, as soon as I finish my lecture I run straight to the computer room, just to see the results of this mornings matches! Double whammy failure.
Alimankhuli time got a tough time ahead with a good puncher


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No he landed good clean body shots plenty of times when Mamadov stepped in. He dindt miss them. To the head he dindt land clean punches but so did Mamadov. The only clean landed punches in this fights where Russos bodyshots.
> 
> He ducked under the jab and either landed a right uppercut or right straight to the body plenty of times.


I thought Mammadov landed some good counter right hooks to Russo's head. I don't care that Mammadov is out though, Savon should've been in there with Russo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Alimkhanuly's round surely, big fan of this guy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Only watched 2 mins of the second round, looked like Juratoni's round


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

AMAZING FINAL ROUND. I think Juratoni deserves it although I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if the judges had given it to Alimkhanuly


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So Alimkhanuly wins it, I'm happy about that, although he's going to get owned by Quigley tbh

Watch the Juratoni-Alimkhanuly fight if you haven't seen it, was a cracker.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This Niyazm...kazakh dude is calculated as fuck, deffo going through to final


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Niyazm vs La Cruz final - elite.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Niyazm vs La Cruz final - elite.


La Cruz has to fight Joe Ward first which is no easy task. Rooting for Ward and i slightly favor him tbh.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> La Cruz has to fight Joe Ward first which is no easy task. Rooting for Ward and i slightly favor him tbh.


Should be a good fight, can't remember Joe Fighting anyone with La Cruz's style. Sometimes Joe throws lazy punches to draw a a punch from his opponent so he can counter, that might not work against La Cruz.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Giving Selby round one? The Uzbek was the only one landing good punches.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Aloyan got thiss


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a fan of Aloyan doee


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

YES! The fight I've been waiting for the most, Domenico Valentino!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Camaaan Domenico get some defense in there, you can't lose to this dirty fighter in Conceicao.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Robson Conceicao is awkward as fuck


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey why the fuck wasn't Selimov in World Champs?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazaro Estrada got this, he's deffo getting Gold IMO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I really can't stand Conceicao, the way he carries on after a win is classless.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So, Conceceiao is a silver medalist at worlds, Valentino 1xGold, 1xSilver, 3xBronze at Worlds - crazy. 
This has made Lomachenko's amateur resume even more stacked :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abdrakhmanov is a tough cookie but Lazaro got this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abdrakhmanov having his moments but the world champ is coasting through this


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abdrakhmanov did VERYwell in the last round


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know how theygave the last round to Estrada but still, he's gonna get Gold I believe.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yasniel Toledo will beat Concecaio inthe final.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So, Conceceiao is a silver medalist at worlds, Valentino 1xGold, 1xSilver, 3xBronze at Worlds - crazy.
> This has made Lomachenko's amateur resume even more stacked :lol:


I can't believe conceicao lost to Taylor in london


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I can't believe conceicao lost to Taylor in london


Were u singing your song when Quigley won?:happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I can't believe conceicao lost to Taylor in london


I didn't see it. Was it a robbery?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Everton lost ? Was it a close fight ?


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

La Cruz too good, thought his style would be all wrong for Joe. Ah well bronze medal at 19 still pretty decent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

For all the hype behind Joe Ward I've never actually seen him and been impressed. He got toyed with in that fight.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> For all the hype behind Joe Ward I've never actually seen him and been impressed. He got toyed with in that fight.


He's quite inconsistent, but you only have to look at the way he beat Mekhontsev to know that he's got huge potential.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> For all the hype behind Joe Ward I've never actually seen him and been impressed. He got toyed with in that fight.


He is 19 years old and allready european champion. Youth world champion. Youth olympic chamion. Bronze medal in this worldchampionships. Dude is very talented.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> He is 19 years old and allready european champion. Youth world champion. Youth olympic chamion. Bronze medal in this worldchampionships. Dude is very talented.


This, even Vasyl Lomachenko didn't have that kind of medal haul at Joe's age. He's got loads of potential and will undoubtedly improve. A bit of a one sided loss there though, the Cuban is very good.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He is 19 years old and allready european champion. Youth world champion. Youth olympic chamion. Bronze medal in this worldchampionships. Dude is very talented.


I understand that he has those achievements.. I've seen him a half dozen times now and I haven't seen anything special. Maybe I've seen the wrong fights but he seems very simple, light on his feet with the chicken wing punches and little variety. Not a very good athlete either.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Paddy85 said:


> He's quite inconsistent, but you only have to look at the way he beat Mekhontsev to know that he's got huge potential.


I haven't seen that fight. Mekhontsev sometimes doesn't look so great against other southpaws.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I understand that he has those achievements.. I've seen him a half dozen times now and I haven't seen anything special. Maybe I've seen the wrong fights but he seems very simple, light on his feet with the chicken wing punches and little variety. Not a very good athlete either.


Its not an untrue statement that he can look awkward and ordinary at times, depending on who he's facing and what kind of mood he's in, but he has got plenty of talent. A very good counter puncher at his best, good body puncher, solid power and quick hands. He's also got bull like strengthen when he uses it, seen him batter a lot of lads in the Irish nationals with it, though he adopts more of the style of a boxer at major competitions.

Joe's major problems in the past have been his fitness and inconsistency imo, but I think he's looked pretty good in the WSB if you've been watching it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Its not an untrue statement ,he can look awkward and ordinary at times, depending on who he's facing and what kind of mood he's in, but he has got plenty of talent. A very good counter puncher at his best, good body puncher, solid power and quick hands. He's also got bull like strengthen when he uses it, seen him batter a lot of lads in the Irish nationals with it, though he adopts more of the style of a boxer at major competitions.


As I mentioned, maybe I've just seen the wrong fights. He must do some things really well to win what he has. I was expecting a good fight with La Cruz but that was about as one sided as it gets. I rate La Cruz but considering how close Hooper got to La Cruz in their 2011 fight I would've expected Ward to at least be able to land a few good shots.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Joe's major problems in the past have been his fitness and inconsistency imo, but I think he's looked pretty good in the WSB if you've been watching it.


I can only recall one of Joe's WSB fights.. I think he won every round but it was still an uninspiring performance from memory. I don't really like the constant 'on your toes' style that he adopts, there's no need for it when you're the bigger, stronger, better fighter.
It looked very strange against La Cruz with him looking the part of the 'fencer' but getting his head boxed off.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I can only recall one of Joe's WSB fights.. I think he won every round but it was still an uninspiring performance from memory. I don't really like the constant 'on your toes' style that he adopts, there's no need for it when you're the bigger, stronger, better fighter.
> It looked very strange against La Cruz with him looking the part of the 'fencer' but getting his head boxed off.


Cant remember any fights in particular, but he performed well in the WSB in general, hardly losing a round until the Benchbala fight and dominating a few solid opponents.

La Cruz, apart from being very good, was a bad style matchup from what I saw. It would have worked better if Joe tried to fight more aggressive pressure based kind of fight, which I know he can do well to, he could have utilized his natural size and strength better like that. But yeah id agree with you, Joe seems to fight amateurish and conservatively on his toes at times. The finished product he is not.

My favorite performance from Ward was in the the 2012 nationals versus Kenny Egan the Olympic silver medalist. Completely destroyed Egan on the front foot, though Egan was a few years past it at that stage I must admit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking yay, I missed the La Cruz fight to do my stupid ass dissertation study. FML.

I swear there's only two Cuban's in the final wth. Why is there so many Kazakhs lol the only ones I noticed were Alimkhanuly and Zhaypov


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So it appears that Joe Ward has a hell of a long way to go to be a good pro, and needs some more experience at this point to win gold at world ams, nevertheless, bronze is impressive, and he lost to La Cruz who really is a beast.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

After watching some of these fights, I've come to the conclusion that some of these guys are just great athletes and their boxing aspect is trash.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> After watching some of these fights, I've come to the conclusion that some of these guys are just great athletes and their boxing aspect is trash.


Please tell me you didnt just go there?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Please tell me you didnt just go there?


I did


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I did


Please explain further?:think


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Please explain further?:think


Do you box? I came to this conclusion when I was sparring some of the younger guys 16-18. They were all national fighters and damn well talented, but I noticed apart from their bodies being tuned (reflexes and reactions) and them being in shape, I was able to take it to them boxing wise.

Edit: don't get me wrong though, after 2 rounds they were on my ass while I'm huffing and puffing like a fat ass


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> After watching some of these fights, I've come to the conclusion that some of these guys are just great athletes and their boxing aspect is trash.


I'll be honest, watching this championships so far has made me kinda see similar in a general way. I don't know if it's the scoring or what the hell it is.I have seen elite masterclasses in this tournament too, but I actually completely understand what you mean.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'll be honest, watching this championships so far has made me kinda see similar in a general way. I don't know if it's the scoring or what the hell it is.


It's just the technique that drives me crazy, it looks like well conditioned novices in there


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> After watching some of these fights, I've come to the conclusion that some of these guys are just great athletes and their boxing aspect is trash.


Nothing new. Why do you think Joshua got Gold? Because he was the best techincal boxer in his devision? No. Because he was biger and more athletic than his opponents.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Do you box? I came to this conclusion when I was sparring some of the younger guys 16-18. They were all national fighters and damn well talented, but I noticed apart from their bodies being tuned (reflexes and reactions) and them being in shape, I was able to take it to them boxing wise.
> 
> Edit: don't get me wrong though, after 2 rounds they were on my ass while I'm huffing and puffing like a fat ass


I did box as an amateur for a while yeah, wasn't very good though, and ended up with a lot more loses than wins.

Thats a big sweeping statement your making though about the world championships. There are some brilliant technicians at this comp usually and some great high level fights. You must have been watching some very poor fights if you think that there boxing skills are trash.

If your just talking about the Americans though (I presume your American) then id be inclined to agree with you, those boys are of a very poor standard and just getting poorer. Something needs to be done about your amateur system big time.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I did box as an amateur for a while yeah, wasn't very good though, and ended up with a lot more loses than wins.
> 
> Thats a big sweeping statement your making though about the world championships. There are some brilliant technicians at this comp usually and some great high level fights. You must have been watching some very poor fights if you think that there boxing skills are trash.
> 
> If your just talking about the Americans though (I presume your American) then id be inclined to agree with you, those boys are of a very poor standard and just getting poorer. Something needs to be done about your amateur system big time.


Not necessarily the World Championships, and yes it is usually the Americans. Fighters like Raushee Warren are ridiculously talented, but do I think he can actually box? Not at all.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Nothing new. Why do you think Joshua got Gold? Because he was the best techincal boxer in his devision? No. Because he was biger and more athletic than his opponents.


I can't watch him. For some reason watching Klits, and joshua drive me crazy. They look so off.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cuba has 4 finalists?
If savon and ramires never got robbed they would have had possibly 6


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I didn't see it. Was it a robbery?










Here's the first 2 rounds, I couldn't get the third. Obviously this is using the old scoring system, and Taylor ended up winning 13-9 IIRC
Said Brazilian also lost in controversial circumstances to Vasyl Lomachenko in Baku, with the result being overturned


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Nothing new. Why do you think Joshua got Gold? Because he was the best techincal boxer in his devision? No. Because he was biger and more athletic than his opponents.


And a robbery or two, and I'm an 'Orn like Anthony. Besides, the heavyweights in the ams and in the pros are in a relative poor stage, Majidov got beaten fairly comfortably by Usyk (a then amateur heavyweight division, and there's a world of difference between that and the land of the big men, even in the ams). There are some very accomplished guys in the lower weights, think of the recently departed Lomachenko or Robeisy Ramírez, in fact, Vasyl himself said that the ams who he fought and sparred were (generally) more technical than the guys who he sparred in the US, and he has first hand experience of both. So I disagree with you and @paloalto00, who I can only assume is American- in which case he has a point about his country's amateurs


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I did box as an amateur for a while yeah, wasn't very good though, and ended up with a lot more loses than wins.
> 
> Thats a big sweeping statement your making though about the world championships. There are some brilliant technicians at this comp usually and some great high level fights. You must have been watching some very poor fights if you think that there boxing skills are trash.
> 
> If your just talking about the Americans though (I presume your American) then id be inclined to agree with you, those boys are of a very poor standard and just getting poorer. Something needs to be done about your amateur system big time.


Eh seriously: Being national level in america doesnt mean much these days.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> Were u singing your song when Quigley won?:happy


Haha, nah, I was in a lecture at uni watching it. They guy next to me watching it on my phone was from Derry (must have been the first time he supported a Donegal man!) and he was going mental, it was funny to see in the middle of a lecture!


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Haha, nah, I was in a lecture at uni watching it. They guy next to me watching it on my phone was from Derry (must have been the first time he supported a Donegal man!) and he was going mental, it was funny to see in the middle of a lecture!


haha he wasn't the only Derry man cheering him, i'm from Derry myself. Although my ma is from Donegal and i've spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dychko should have won against Medzhidov at the 2011 WC, he clearly won the first two rounds, he's capable of it and i'll be rooting for him.



Vic said:


> Everton lost ? Was it a close fight ?


It was pretty competetive but a clear win for the Kazakh who looked quite impressive.



Eoghan said:


> Here's the first 2 rounds, I couldn't get the third. Obviously this is using the old scoring system, and Taylor ended up winning 13-9 IIRC
> *Said Brazilian also lost in controversial circumstances to Vasyl Lomachenko in Baku, with the result being overturned*


Never seen that fight? That's a misleading statement. Most importantly the scoring was a joke and Lomachenko should have won by 10 points or more it wasn't close but then he also got 4 points taken off because of two seperate deductions for low blows, both of which were clean body shot knockdowns which the replays clearly show. Ukraine filed a protest and they overturned the bogus low blow calls so with the 4 points added back on it gave him the win but that shouldn't have even been necessary if it wasn't for the laughable scoring.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Dychko should have won against Medzhidov at the 2011 WC, he clearly won the first two rounds, he's capable of it and i'll be rooting for him.
> 
> It was pretty competetive but a clear win for the Kazakh who looked quite impressive.
> 
> Never seen that fight? That's a misleading statement. Most importantly the scoring was a joke and Lomachenko should have won by 10 points or more it wasn't close but then he also got 4 points taken off because of two seperate deductions for low blows, both of which were clean body shot knockdowns which the replays clearly show. Ukraine filed a protest and they overturned the bogus low blow calls so with the 4 points added back on it gave him the win but that shouldn't have even been necessary if it wasn't for the laughable scoring.


Hmmm, yeah, I was trying to word that correctly but failed, he lost, and that was one of the more controversial ones, with him originally being given the win, but then they correctly overturned it, sorry


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> haha he wasn't the only Derry man cheering him, i'm from Derry myself. Although my ma is from Donegal and i've spent a lot of time there.


When I go off to Derry to see my cousins, we sometimes stop over in Donegal, it's a lovely part of the world. Derry's great too, I must go back there soon!

I think Quigley is better than this guy, but who knows


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

lets go Robson Conceição!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Hmmm, yeah, I was trying to word that correctly but failed, he lost, and that was one of the more controversial ones, with him originally being given the win, but then they correctly overturned it, sorry


Oh no i was saying the announcers saying it that way is misleading, not you.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

La Cruz was given a competitive fight by Ukraine's Ganzulja even losing the first round, i was already impressed with the young Ukrainian but after seeing how Benchabla and Ward basically got outclassed against the Cuban really puts it into perspective. I hope he's fighting for the Otamans in WSB this season with him and Gvozdyk Ukraine would be really strong at LHW.

Edit - Shit i was going to post the video but the youtube channel that had the sessions prior to the QF seems to have been removed.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Before today the only time Cammarelle had ever been down was against Timurziev in the 2006 Euro's so what Medzhidov did was a really impressive feat he hurt Roberto bad with a left hook in the 1st, then scored the KD a little later, then hurt him against with a right hand in the 2nd. 

Inexplicably they only scored the 1st round 10-9 which further demonstrates that while AIBA may score 10 points now they don't use pro criteria to judge the rounds. When comparing that to the joke of a 10-8 round they scored for Lopes against Petrauskas in the 3rd (one you could argue he didn't even win) shows the 10 point system is just a tool they can use to arbitrarily give rounds to whichever boxer they're trying to help.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> It's just the technique that drives me crazy, it looks like well conditioned novices in there


It's because of the new scoring system, boxers are trying to be as busy as possible in order to ensure that they're getting the round. There's only 3 rounds. When Oscar and Floyd traded punches you could say the same thing, it looks like two well conditioned novices going at it.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Anybody have the Ramirez fight?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> Anybody have the Ramirez fight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Oh shit I completely missed this thread. I have it on Al Jazeera right now.

The new rule system is the best thing to happen to amatuer boxing for a long time. Massive leap forward. 

I would prefer to watch these world championships over most pro cards any time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

maestre despaigne. Style and elite skills on showcase.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


>


Wasn't a clear robbery but I thought it was clear who won. Round 2 and 3


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Finals on - Klychko brothers are in attendance.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Robeisy Ramirez would win over 12 rounds. 
The Kazakh just won the first round based on aggression, Robeisy is very measured and it takes nothing away from him other than to just be more flurry like. He reminds me a bit of Lomachenko, a little, and he'd benefit from what Teddy Atlas said about Loma having almost too much of - high energy.
It's one of those 'you live and you learn' matches. I'd like to see if Robeisy can soak up all of the lessons, if he does, he'd be the complete package. 
This guy is probably the most talented.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

niktin deserved the first round but the azeri won 2 and imo edged 3. Poor skills from both tbh


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What they've already handed away gold medals? 
Misha Aloyan is a real monster. I had him as the winner from the start.
Selby, unworthy position on the podium.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Concecaio vs Estrada intense final


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This could go either way


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I want concecaio to win, Cuban was hitting gloves.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> Wasn't a clear robbery but I thought it was clear who won. Round 2 and 3


Blue corner won round one and the other two round where clearly for the Cuban.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Toledo doesn't look his best at all, he looks very worn out.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Nahh Yasnier is way too tired for this fight,


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The judges and these commentators are retarded. The Kazakh boxer is giving a display of ineffective aggression and Yasniel's counters are being ignored.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The judges and these commentators are retarded. The Kazakh boxer is giving a display of ineffective aggression and Yasniel's counters are being ignored.


They even are happy when one of their fighters gets a clear hometown decision.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tbh I thought Kazakh was the clear winner. Ahh well, Yasniel still gets silver.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

64 - Toledo vs Akshalov
rd1- Good round but Akshalov edges it doing a good job cutting off the ring, applying pressure and landing his combinations. His athleticism and speed being on par with Toledo is helping his cause.
rd2 - similar pattern but slightly wider for Akshalov who is now starting to land some good body shots too and Toledo starting to clinch.
rd3 - Slightly better from Toledo probably enough to get it with Akshalov finishes strong

Judges all give Akshalov the first two rounds and Toledo the third. Kazakh with a really good win. 

Edit - Toledo did not win and anyone calling it a robbery is an idiot, looking at you Luke and Dealt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

A cuban troll on the youtube stream:

Estrellas Boxisticas Fuck robbery AIBA is a Robbery,Yasniel was robbed.


Estrellas Boxisticas Thi is shit.


Estrellas Boxisticas I was a fan of AIBA years ago,right now AIBA is not good.Yasniel was robbed like in Olympics vs Lomachenko.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

How good exactly is Despaigne? Can he be a good pro? For some reason I couldn't be bothered watching welterweight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> 64 - Toledo vs Akshalov
> rd1- Good round but Akshalov edges it doing a good job cutting off the ring, applying pressure and landing his combinations. His athleticism and speed being on par with Toledo is helping his cause.
> rd2 - similar pattern but slightly wider for Akshalov who is now starting to land some good body shots too and Toledo starting to clinch.
> rd3 - Slightly better from Toledo probably enough to get it with Akshalov finishes strong
> ...


Akshalov didn't land anything, he was charging forwards throwing wild punches. I didn't like Toledo's holding but he landed the clean punches in every round. Watch that fight again, that was absolutely a robbery. I thought Ramirez won clearly against his Kazakh opponent but even that contest was closer than this one.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Robeisy Ramirez got clearly robbed. No way did his Kazakh opponent win round two and three.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Despaigne I swear didn't even land a single punch


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wtf povetkin

after the bullshit wlad done you are chilling with him

ofc the kazach gets the round

this tourney is a joke


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

lmao Klychko and Povetkin both in attendance hanging out together


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Despaigne I swear didn't even land a single punch


+1


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wtf povetkin
> 
> after the bullshit wlad done you are chilling with him
> 
> ...


The Kazakh easily won that first round.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wtf povetkin
> 
> after the bullshit wlad done you are chilling with him
> 
> ...


cuban did not land a punch in rd 1


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

cuban in rd 2


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is elite this match. Kazakh is sickk.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

What happened to Sapiyev?


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Kazakh rd 3 clear


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yilusinov is the new Sapiyev


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

round 3 had more action than the first two combined but Yeleussinov definitely landed the better power shots and more of them. He's a great mixture of slickness and power.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What happened to Sapiyev?


retired


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GOD said:


> Kazakh rd 3 clear


He won it imo but that was the Cubans best round in the fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What happened to Sapiyev?


He's 28 and retired after the Olympics. He was with Golovkin for the Macklin fight.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yilusinov is the new Sapiyev


More power though, Sapiyev was a beautiful boxer/puncher but without the power


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GOD said:


> retired


He has a worthy successor, Yeleussinov is quality.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Might as well give the 81kg gold to kaz now


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeleussinov is very suited to this style of scoring. i.e more pro style


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

They said Arisnoidys Despaigne is 31 why hasn't he been fighting internationally for the last decade?



Scorpio78 said:


> Might as well give the 81kg gold to kaz now


You think Toledo or Despaigne deserved to win? If so ydksab


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shittttt!!! Quigley-alimkhanuly!!!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> They said Arisnoidys Despaigne is 31 why hasn't he been fighting internationally for the last decade?
> 
> You think Toledo or Despaigne deserved to win? If so ydksab


Apparently Despaigne was ranked 9th in Cuba just a few years ago, he kept progressing until he made it. Good story.

And Toledo 100% won that fight, the crowd cheering with every wild flurry by the Kazakh boxer doesn't mean that he was actually landing punches.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Alimkhanuly 2-0 he's looking great


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing fight! Come on Alimkhanuly!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Might as well give the 81kg gold to kaz now


thats exactly what they are doing :lol:

quigley won that 2nd round


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight. I've seen in a lot of these fights that the ref warns fighters for low blows when they land perfect body shots.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> thats exactly what they are doing :lol:
> 
> quigley won that 2nd round


atsch


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quigley win the 2nd


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ALIMKHANULY!!!! Huge win


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Best fight of the tournament. Good win by the Kazakh, that was a real 'pro' style performance by both guys.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Alimkhanuly! 

Very happy. Come on you Kazakh's!!!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Khytrov knocked out Alimkhanuly in the 1st round earlier this year which is a great looking result now. These Kazakh's look excellent and they're all young Alimkhanuly is only 20 and Yeleussinov 22.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Great fight

Quigley should have won the second round, he definitely controlled the first half of it and the second half was more even. The Kazakh deserved the win though, he looked strong and the by into the final probably helped a bit too.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Khytrov knocked out Alimkhanuly in the 1st round earlier this year which is a great looking result now. These Kazakh's look great and they're all young Alimkhanuly is only 20 and Yeleussinov 22.


lol holy shit had no idea Khytrov did that. What can you expect with Khytrov..Alimkhanuly I think has the potential to beat Khytrov if he tries to keep it on the outside.


----------



## AffectedToaster (Jun 8, 2013)

Good fight that, the Kazak looked quality but well done to Quigley for getting to the final


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

They should score any legit KD as 10-8. Yesterday Medzhidov hurt Cammarelle and later dropped him in the same round and it was only 10-9 ffs


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Collie said:


> Great fight
> 
> *Quigley should have won the second round*, he definitely controlled the first half of it and the second half was more even. The Kazakh deserved the win though, he looked strong and the by into the final probably helped a bit too.


:eye


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> They should score any legit KD as 10-8. Yesterday Medzhidov hurt Cammarelle and later dropped him in the same round and it was only 10-9 ffs


:deal


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He's 28 and retired after the Olympics. He was with Golovkin for the Macklin fight.
> 
> More power though, Sapiyev was a beautiful boxer/puncher but without the power


Do you know whether he had injury problems, because for me it seems an odd time to retire, even with an Olympic gold medal, he's definitely young enough to have gone for gold in front of his home crowd


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Khytrov knocked out Alimkhanuly in the 1st round earlier this year which is a great looking result now. These Kazakh's look excellent and they're all young Alimkhanuly is only 20 and Yeleussinov 22.


Is there video footage?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kazakh's have not even robbed people for the gold either. You would have been a bit suspicious of Kazakh's winning so many golds in Kazakhstan..


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Kazakh's have not even robbed people for the gold either. You would have been a bit suspicious of Kazakh's winning so many golds in Kazakhstan..


Toledo was robbed brah. His opponent was rubbish. I've been really impressed with the other Kazakh fighters so far.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be a crazy match.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Toledo was robbed brah. His opponent was rubbish. I've been really impressed with the other Kazakh fighters so far.


no he was not , winning the last rd is not enough


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :eye


That's a new one!

I good few people said Quigley deserved the second round, certainly its not outrageous to think he did. But the 1st could have been 10-8, the right man certainly won. Pity it wasn't level going into the last though it could have been even more exciting!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol look at these judges

what a joke

the cuban clearly won the 1st


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

La Cruz, the guy with my fave style, in a masterclass as I expected tbh even against second seed.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

La Cruz 1-0


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck? Now Peraza's going to be robbed. What the fuck..


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

wtf perza should get rd1


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

:-( La Cruz easily won that first round. The robbery is in effect.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GOD said:


> no he was not , winning the last rd is not enough


Winning every round easily is enough.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there amateur boxing on BBC tonight?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

La Cruz won that clear


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pheww

Schooling


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol judge b

nice try you cunt


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Where do they pull these commentators from? I thought the 2011 commentators were bad but I'm not sure if these guys have ever watched boxing before.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> lol judge b
> 
> nice try you cunt


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully Russo gets worked


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Winning every round easily is enough.


If you think that you're an idiot man


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Masterclass as expected tbh by Peraza, what a complete monster. A few things he needs to improve but an awesome fighter.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> If you think that you're an idiot man


You're an idiot if you think otherwise. I'll look at the fight again closely later, on first viewing it wasn't close.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Masterclass as expected tbh by Peraza, what a complete monster. A few things he needs to improve but an awesome fighter.


Interested to see him in WSB he looked pretty bad in his Mexico fight but he could have been out of shape or whatever.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Toledo was robbed brah. His opponent was rubbish. I've been really impressed with the other Kazakh fighters so far.


lool Toledo's our boy but I did not see a Toledo victory at all there


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Masterclass as expected tbh by Peraza, what a complete monster. A few things he needs to improve but an awesome fighter.


What would he improve? For his style I don't think there's much else he can improve on.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're an idiot if you think otherwise. I'll look at the fight again closely later, on first viewing it wasn't close.


lmao Just so we're clear you believe that Toledo won all three rounds easily.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> lmao Just so we're clear you believe that Toledo won all three rounds easily.


Correct.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Correct.


Along with the AIBA commentator comparing Russo to Tyson and Frazier that's the funniest thing i'v heard all week.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Russo's round. Come on Russo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Along with the AIBA commentator comparing Russo to Tyson and Frazier that's the funniest thing i'v heard all week.


He says other funny stuff. A pitty that I have him on ignore...:lol: For example: Lomachenko would beat Mayweather 10:2 right now. (featherweight Mayweather).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol why you guys not a fan of Russo? 

He does look like HGH in the flesh though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Along with the AIBA commentator comparing Russo to Tyson and Frazier that's the funniest thing i'v heard all week.


Cool story


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

TishPunchBagChenko - he's shit, how the fuck did he get to the final? He'd be schooled to the next dimension in pros.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol why you guys not a fan of Russo?
> 
> He does look like HGH in the flesh though.


He often gets credit purely because of his body language, while winging punches that miss by a mile. I have him winning both rounds in this one though.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol why you guys not a fan of Russo?
> 
> He does look like HGH in the flesh though.


because he is AIDS personified


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking lol at the Russian karate chopping Russo


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Russo's a cool character


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> because he is AIDS personified


lol what do you mean by that haha


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope we get to see Egorov against Russo in WSB so we can see him get beat up like the Nistor fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol what do you mean by that haha


You must not have followed him for too long. I admit he has improved in the last 2 years but for about 8 years he was a running slapping disgrace that personified everything wrong with amateur boxing, he also got a horrid gift against Usyk in the 2008 Olympics everything you need to know about him can be seen in that fight. I have watched way too many painful Russo fights that made me want to gouge my eyes out to ever like the guy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You must not have followed him for too long. I admit he has improved in the last 2 years but for about 8 years he was a running slapping disgrace that personified everything wrong with amateur boxing, he also got a horrid gift against Usyk in the 2008 Olympics everything you need to know about him can be seen in that fight. I have sat through way too many painful Russo fights that made me want to gouge my eyes out to ever like the guy.


lol I hope this championships have helped in some way change your opinions of the guy, I haven't followed him for too long, not a great fan of HW boxing although I'm taking a little more interest now with Usyk and Joshua.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Meddhidov got this - fair doos was given to dyscko


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

British commentary just said "he's feeling the effects of that hard semi"....FFS

Who are these 2 heavies on now? What's the craic?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dychko 2-0


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

lol Wow annihilation


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

KTFO


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woah!

First time I've seen amateur boxing in a while and they've certainly sorted it out compared to the sorry spectacle it's been recently. :happy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

He also knocked down and hurt the italian heavyweight. One big Puncher right here.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn that was brutal he dropped Cammarelle and hurt him twice too. Can't wait to see more Mago in WSB.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Damn that was brutal he dropped Cammarelle and hurt him twice too. Can't wait to see more Mago in WSB.


Any chance of seeing him in the pro game?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Woah!
> 
> First time I've seen amateur boxing in a while and they've certainly sorted it out compared to the sorry spectacle it's been recently. :happy


Make sure to check out the 75kg MW final between Quigley and Alimkhanuly.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Damn that was brutal he dropped Cammarelle and hurt him twice too. Can't wait to see more Mago in WSB.


Cammarelle has a good chin.:deal I hope he turns pro.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you guys see this fight, I'm falling to sleep here, SHW is snoozefest.
- That's what I was going to post until the 3rd round hahaha


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Any chance of seeing him in the pro game?


He just turned 27 so if he plans to stay until the next Olympics i doubt it but he is Mago Abdusalamov's cousin perhaps that will help influence him to go pro. So no idea.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mag isn't 8-2 in WSB for no reason. Good KO power. I'm so glad it was with amateur gloves.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Make sure to check out the 75kg MW final between Quigley and Alimkhanuly.


Gotta go to work soon and can't record the BBC stream :-(

Gonna have to try and catch them on youtube.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How do you guys see this fight, I'm falling to sleep here, SHW is snoozefest.
> - That's what I was going to post until the 3rd round hahaha


:lol:
Dychko was boxing a nice safe fight until the KO. That was pretty brutal, and Medzhidov would've lost without the KO. Maybe Joshua has a pretty decent chin, he was taking similar bombs and getting rocked without going down at the 2011 worlds against Medzhidov.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Gotta go to work soon and can't record the BBC stream :-(
> 
> Gonna have to try and catch them on youtube.


They upload all them on the AIBA YT channel not long after :thumbsup


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mag isn't 8-2 in WSB for no reason. Good KO power. I'm so glad it was with amateur gloves.


He doesn't really have any KO's in WSB though only 1 or 2 against terrible fighters.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> They upload all them on the AIBA YT channel not long after :thumbsup


:cheers Will be all over that, thanks. Any good fights I've missed so far that you'd recommend?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He doesn't really have any KO's in WSB though only 1 or 2 against terrible fighters.


If he was turning pro Kellerman and co. would be saying "no power", Internet guru/legend Barry Robinson would be saying "not a one hitter quitter".


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If he was turning pro Kellerman and co. would be saying "no power", Internet guru/legend Barry Robinson would be saying "not a one hitter quitter".


:lol:

Kellerman actually annoys me, he doesn't know how to advertise boxing. Him and Lampley are a part of the reason why Rigo has had a hard time, their words are powerful.
Kellerman was being a douchebag about Lomachenko too.
Appreciate greatness, Max. I'm sorry that it doesn't come in the form of Adrien Broner who you secretely masturbate to.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :cheers Will be all over that, thanks. Any good fights I've missed so far that you'd recommend?


Nikitin vs Conlan (good infighting)
Quigley vs Alimkhanuly 
Ashkalov vs Lopez
Medzhidov vs Cammarelle
Nistor vs Pfeifer (good infighting)
Yeleussinov vs Despaigne
Juratoni vs Alimkhanuly
Peraza vs Ward (excellent counter puncher/boxer)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Updates are up on wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_AIBA_World_Boxing_Championships


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Nikitin vs Conlan (good infighting)
> Quigley vs Alimkhanuly
> Ashkalov vs Lopez
> Medzhidov vs Cammarelle
> ...


Do you have a clip of Khytrov-Alimkhanuly?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If you had to pick just ONE fighter from this tournament who you think will make the best pro, who would it be?

For me it's Yeleusinnov.

If Robeisy Ramirez learns from this match that he lost, I genuinely think he'd be unbeatable.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck am I going to do? 
World Amateur Boxing Championships
Arsenal-Crystal Palace (right now)
El Classico later on tonight 
Anthony Joshua fight
- One of the best days in the year for boxing.

I'm fucking screwed, how am I supposed to study?


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What the fuck am I going to do?
> World Amateur Boxing Championships
> Arsenal-Crystal Palace (right now)
> El Classico later on tonight
> ...


Hard work, dedication


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Collie said:


> Hard work, dedication


7 hours of study today, my breaks: El-Classico second half, Joshua fight..fuck the Kell fight not interested whatsoever.

Hard work. Dedication.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Do you have a clip of Khytrov-Alimkhanuly?


I didn't realise I posted it before...here it is:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's because of the new scoring system, boxers are trying to be as busy as possible in order to ensure that they're getting the round. There's only 3 rounds. When Oscar and Floyd traded punches you could say the same thing, it looks like two well conditioned novices going at it.


I don't agree, they were cut from a different cloth. Watching Floyd against Augustine was a thing of art


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I didn't realise I posted it before...here it is:


Alim is one talented mofo, just beautiful to watch but by just looking at his face i have this strange feeling that he is the kazakh verson of andre dirrell.
Extremely talented but not very mentally tough.

Anyways now that its all good and done, i'm so fucking ecstatic that kazakhstan got 4 gold, 2 silver and 2 bronze.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Alim is one talented mofo, just beautiful to watch but by just looking at his face i have this strange feeling that he is the kazakh verson of andre dirrell.
> Extremely talented but not very mentally tough.
> 
> Anyways now that its all good and done, i'm so fucking ecstatic that kazakhstan got 4 gold, 2 silver and 2 bronze.


He seems like a tough cookie tbh, Khytrov is just the biggest puncher I've ever seen from the amateurs and caught him with a body shot which didn't allow Alimkhanuly to even stand straight after it happened. It really shut his body down.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 7 hours of study today, my breaks: El-Classico second half, Joshua fight..fuck the Kell fight not interested whatsoever.
> 
> Hard work. Dedication.


All these hours later, have only done 3 hours worth lol


----------

